
Chicken Dots - basicplus2
https://www.microwaves101.com/encyclopedias/chicken-dots
======
retSava
Love this kind of tweaking!

Related and in the same manner is to make PCB antennas slightly longer than
what you think you need, then tune by shortening (ie cut it with a knife) mm
by mm and measure. When you get the desired freq response, this length is what
you'd use in the next/final revision of the hw.

But that's probably only the most low-cost designs - I think most use a pi
matching network: [https://coil32.net/online-calculators/pi-matching-network-
ca...](https://coil32.net/online-calculators/pi-matching-network-
calculator.html) since it gives more flexibility and can cope with more severe
impedance mismatches.

(this is on sub-/2.4 GHz, don't know how it works for much lower or higher f)

~~~
willis936
Idk. When I talked to an application engineer that used to manufacture passive
CTLEs, they used a microscope, file, and VNA on each one.

------
ginko
I guess those are related to chicken bits, where you have some internal
register in an ASIC which allows you to enable/disable a silicon feature in
software before shipping.

[https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/chicken_bit](https://en.wiktionary.org/wiki/chicken_bit)

------
Cerium
I have wondered what those dots are for, but never asked. Thanks for posting
an informative article.

------
LukaD
Interesting, this site doesn't even support TLS 1.1 and Firefox refuses to
open it.

~~~
floatingatoll
Have you intentionally disabled TLS 1.0?

~~~
duskwuff
Most major browsers, including Firefox, intend to disable TLS 1.0 and 1.1
early next year. It's possible that LukaD is using a developer release which
is previewing this change.

[https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2018/10/15/removing-old-
ve...](https://blog.mozilla.org/security/2018/10/15/removing-old-versions-of-
tls/)

[https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/modernizing-
transpor...](https://security.googleblog.com/2018/10/modernizing-transport-
security.html)

[https://webkit.org/blog/8462/deprecation-of-legacy-
tls-1-0-a...](https://webkit.org/blog/8462/deprecation-of-legacy-
tls-1-0-and-1-1-versions/)

~~~
floatingatoll
Yes, that was one path on the diagnostic flowchart that the sadly-absent
answer would have progressed.

The other path is for certain users who have shut off various TLS options
after encountering a “security” guide. Those users also often end up with TLS
1.3 disabled, because those security guides are rarely competent.

------
aszantu
there was something special about the dots in the eye of the chickens,
something about the distribution of dots in the brown or golden part of the
eye, cornea?

